# thinking about a backhoe for next yr



## t.i.b (Jan 17, 2009)

hey folks, 

im considering buying a backhoe, ive been looking at mid-late 90's jcb 210s 212s. i plow for a city and would make 45 more per hr with a backhoe vs pick-up truck. so i'm looking for any and all info, i've allready spoken with my insurance guy and the city to make sure i would have work for it next winter. 
i plowed in a backhoe when i was a kid but i dont have a ton of experience with machines. i'm curious what the cost for a plow for 1 would be and what the mounting options are and if anyone has any experience with the jcbs id like to hear your opinions of them.

thanks.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I have no experience with JCB but do they have a dealer near you? JCB is pretty well non-existent in my neck of the woods.

As far as a plow goes, you need to be more specific. A pusher will run you around $4k. Give Horst or Degelman a call for prices on their equipment.


----------



## t.i.b (Jan 17, 2009)

there's 3 dealers within 1hr of me but cat & deere are both closer. im not dead set on the jcb. just looking for something in the 10-15k lbs range and the 4wheel steer seemed like it would be nice to have navigating city streets and the nitwits that live there. as far as plows are concerned id be looking for a 9-12ft straight blade. power angle would be prefered but manual would suffice depending on the price. if i remember right the 1 i used years ago just had brackets in the bucket & a chain hooked to the top of the bucket. i'm just wondering whats required for the power angle, do they run off the buckets hydraulics or does it require aux lines? forgive me for all the questions, just want to make sure i have all my base's cover befor i shell out the doe.


----------



## t.i.b (Jan 17, 2009)

are the terex 760b's trash? they seem to be 10000 bucks cheaper then any other machine of the same yr and there's 5 going to auction next month.


----------



## dirtnazi (Feb 12, 2010)

*Backhoe*

You will like the JCB I have 2 214s great low mantinace real reliable machines .But why a backhoe and not a loader?


----------



## Danhoe (Oct 15, 2007)

*backhoe*

I run a Cat 430D, 95 hp, 4x4, 1.30 yard bucket, push a 14' box. never had a problem and the best part is not the stereo, it is I can load all the dump trucks because of the dump reach. Another way to make some money when the snow gets stacked to high.


----------



## t.i.b (Jan 17, 2009)

dirtnazi;1259719 said:


> You will like the JCB I have 2 214s great low mantinace real reliable machines .But why a backhoe and not a loader?


a backhoe would better suit my needs the rest of the year, diggiging small foundations and what not. i would have no work for a loader outside of winter.


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

The JCBs are excellent machines, ive never used a 212 but our 214 is an absoulute beast. The terex machines are nice too. we have fermec 760 which is the same as the terex 760 and we've had no problems with it going on 10 years. They are little more comact then some backhoes, which can be nice.


----------



## A.EXCAVATING (Feb 24, 2011)

you cant beat jcb everyone dogs them but weve had the the old 1550s sitemasters up to 215 and 3cx and there great machines sold them with 14000hrs on all them and still were running great


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Not to rain on your parade, but I would double check with the town that they will pay you the extra for a backhoe that small, I know the towns around me look for a 2.5 yard bucket, but will usually take you with a 2yd, that size jcb has about a 1yrd I think. One of the companys I get sand and salt from has one for all the loading and they love it and wouldn't trade it for any thing, they also have a pretty big jcb backhoe not sure of the model and a mini-x and they love them all. However they are the only people in my area with jcb, I believe they don't have the parts distribution like jd and cat, at least in my area


----------

